# RACISM & the Tea Party ~ so explain Herman Cain???



## Melensdad

If the Tea Party only exists because Obama is black and the members are all racists, or at least most of them are racists, then why is a black man from the south rising in the polls, and specifically how can a black man from Atlanta be one of the darlings of the Tea Party in polls?  



> http://www.american.com/archive/2011/june/black-tea-1*Black Tea*
> By Lazar Berman
> Thursday, June 2, 2011
> 
> . . . The liberal line of attack on the Tea Party movement that has gained the most traction is that it opposes President Obama because of his skin color, not his policies. The movement is, in the mind of many in the Democratic Party and liberal organizations, rooted in a fundamentally racist view of America and of the president.
> 
> . . . Former NPR fund-raising executive Ron Schiller denounced the Tea Party movement to undercover conservative activists posing as Muslim financiers: “I mean, basically they ... believe in sort of white, middle-America, gun-toting. I mean, it's scary. They're seriously racist, racist people.”
> 
> The NAACP passed a resolution, later walked back, denouncing "racist elements" within the Tea Party movement. The resolution accused Tea Party supporters of holding signs “intended to degrade people of color generally and President Barack Obama specifically" and called "the racist elements" within the movement "a threat to progress."
> 
> . . . At a private White House dinner last May, Obama suggested there was a racially motivated “subterranean agenda” behind Tea Party opposition to his policies. . .
> 
> *Then why is Herman Cain, a conservative black businessman and radio host from Georgia, generating such excitement among the very people maligned as angry white racists? In a recent national Gallup poll of Republican and Republican-leaning Independents, Cain beat out Michele Bachmann, Jon Huntsman, and Tim Pawlenty. Cain did even better among respondents further on the right, tying Newt Gingrich among self-identified conservatives with 10 percent.*​


----------



## mak2

Token?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

and what about Allen West?


----------



## Av8r3400

(Uncle Toms.)

Conservatives are all racist.  Didn't you know?


I heard an interesting comment the other day:  

People supported obama to prove they were not racist.  
They will support Herman Cain to prove they are not stupid.


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> They will support Herman Cain to prove they are not stupid.


----------



## JEV

Melensdad said:


> If the Tea Party only exists because Obama is black and the members are all racists, or at least most of them are racists, then why is a black man from the south rising in the polls, and specifically how can a black man from Atlanta be one of the darlings of the Tea Party in polls?


Uhhhhhh...maybe it's because the lame street media are all progressive/liberal ass wipes who despise people who think and have a moral backbone? Yeah, I like that answer so I'll stay with that one.


----------



## Wart

I don't think the Tea Party racist.

I do think the Tea Party is the party _preferred _by racists.


----------



## SShepherd

Wart said:


> I don't think the Tea Party racist.
> 
> I do think the Tea Party is the party _preferred _by racists.


 
just as the liberal democrats are preferred by racists like sharpton and Jackson?


----------



## mak2

SShepherd said:


> just as the liberal democrats are preferred by racists like sharpton and Jackson?



So two wrongs somehow make a right?


----------



## jpr62902

mak2 said:


> So two wrongs somehow make a right?


 
No, Sharpton and Jackson just make a pair of assholes.


----------



## mak2

Wart said:


> I don't think the Tea Party racist.
> 
> I do think the Tea Party is the party _preferred _by racists.





SShepherd said:


> just as the liberal democrats are preferred by racists like sharpton and Jackson?





mak2 said:


> So two wrongs somehow make a right?





jpr62902 said:


> No, Sharpton and Jackson just make a pair of assholes.



There being racist in the tea party and racist in the democratic party do not offset each other and make a right.  SS implied it is ok there are racist in the tea party becuse there are racist like Jackson and Sharpton.  It just makes them both wrong.  I agree about Sharpton and Jackson.  Racist are bad no matter where they are.


----------



## jpr62902

mak2 said:


> There being racist in the tea party and racist in the democratic party do not offset each other and make a right.* SS implied it is ok there are racist in the tea party becuse there are racist like Jackson and Sharpton.* It just makes them both wrong. I agree about Sharpton and Jackson. Racist are bad no matter where they are.


 
We don't know that SS implied that. YOU, on the other hand, inferred it. My inference from SS's comment was that he was identifying an irony in Wart's post.


----------



## mak2

jpr62902 said:


> We don't know that SS implied that. YOU, on the other hand, inferred it. My inference from SS's comment was that he was identifying an irony in Wart's post.


----------



## SShepherd

To label a group as racist because of  a few is pretty disengenuous.

It's a fact that the 2 parties feel threatened by the tea party. 

The NAACP and their little dog and pony show;
"denouncing "racist elements" within the Tea Party movement. The resolution accused Tea Party supporters of holding signs “intended to degrade people of color generally and President Barack Obama specifically" and called "the racist elements" within the movement "a threat to progress."

is hypocritical and pathetic- just like the blatering idiot liberals the recieved copious ammounts off egg on their face when they labeled the guy who shot Giffords in the head as a "right-wing nutjob".
When in fact the guy is a wackjob who's views were exremely LEFT!

Pulling the race card is an act of despiration for those that can't make rational arguments


----------



## SShepherd

jpr62902 said:


> We don't know that SS implied that. YOU, on the other hand, inferred it. My inference from SS's comment was that he was identifying an irony in Wart's post.


 
exactly, irony at it's worst


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

a buddy of mine who is a democrat refered to us repuplicians as racist so i told him to google up how many senators and congressmen who were repuplicans were associated with the clan turns out they were all democrats quite an eye opener for him


----------



## fogtender

The Tea Party is normal people from all walks of life getting fed up with politicians walking on the American people, the Pork and the laws they ignoe that they swore to uphold.

If that is Racism, then I am one of them.

Besides, isn't Obama now Irish?


----------



## Cowboy

fogtender said:


> Besides, isn't Obama now Irish?


 Dunno , Looking more and more like a heinz 57 (mutt) to me .


----------



## mak2

Cowboy said:


> Dunno , Looking more and more like a heinz 57 (mutt) to me .



We probably all are.


----------



## Cowboy

mak2 said:


> We probably all are.


 Well Mak I cant much argue with that, dammit.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I'm Hispanic buy marriage


----------



## loboloco

Wart said:


> I don't think the Tea Party racist.
> 
> I do think the Tea Party is the party _preferred _by racists.


I don't know, historically, and given their current racist agenda I would have to say the democrats are the preferred party for racists.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Origin of the label "Tea Party":

*T*axed
*E*nough
*A*lready

How can that be construed as racist by anyone?  The reason that Tea Party folks don't like Obama is not the color of his skin, but the color of his agenda!


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> The Tea Party is normal people from all walks of life getting fed up with politicians walking on the American people, the Pork and the laws they ignoe that they swore to uphold.
> 
> If that is Racism, then I am one of them.
> 
> Besides, isn't Obama now Irish?



Don't know if Obama is Irish, but he ate hot dogs today on his visit to Toledo (speaking of pork).

_Obama stopped at some famous Toledo hot dog joint today to do the  regular guy routine. Fortunately, hot dogs were just recently made an  acceptable menu item as part of Michelle Obama’s “Let’s Move”  anti-childhood obesity campaign._


http://www.whitehousedossier.com/2011/06/03/obama-grabs-hot-dog-toledo/


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eils-new-dietary-guide.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Av8r3400

To me it looks like he's finally eating that shit sandwich he's been making for himself over the last 2 years...

(Wishful thinking on my part.  I know we will all be eating it soon enough.)


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like he is chomping on a chili dog with onion!There may be some hope for him yet. Bet that don't fit in Michelle's healthy choice menu.


----------



## RedRocker

The dems have nothing but the race card to play, it's not working anymore. A lot of people make a good living off of race, Sharpton, Jackson & Wright come to mind, but the dumbmasses are coming around. Democrats are the ones dumbing down education, job requirements, handing out welfare, accepting piss poor English, all because "blacks" just can't quite live up to "white" standards. Now you tell me who the racist is and who's looking down their nose at whom?


----------



## Melensdad

RedRocker said:


> The dems have nothing but the race card to play, it's not working anymore. A lot of people make a good living off of race, Sharpton, Jackson & Wright come to mind, but the dumbmasses are coming around. *Democrats are the ones dumbing down education, job requirements, handing out welfare, accepting piss poor English, all because "blacks" just can't quite live up to "white" standards.* Now you tell me who the racist is and who's looking down their nose at whom?



EXACTLY.

Its amazing that more people don't see this.  Its also amazing that the schools do this!  One great thing I see is that at the private school my daughter attends they nuns will correct for proper English and expect it from ALL students.  Its easy to stereotype the Black kids, they say AXE instead of ASK, but its amazing how many of the city White kids do the same.  All these private school kids are smart, sometimes they just get lazy.  The good Sisters of the Dominican Order will slap the lazy out of these kids and make them speak properly!  Now on the other hand, at the public school where my wife teaches its quite the opposite.  Kids are allowed to slack off!  It frustrates my wife to no end.


----------



## mak2

A big ugly white guy with a PhD went to Starbucks with me this morning.  He ordered an EXPresso.  Geeze.


----------



## Melensdad

mak2 said:


> A big ugly white guy with a PhD went to Starbucks with me this morning.  He ordered an EXPresso.  Geeze.



Must have gone to _publik skool._


----------



## mak2

Melensdad said:


> Must have gone to _publik skool._




Don't Axe me, I dont speak jive.


----------



## RedRocker

mak2 said:


> Don't Axe me, I dont speak jive.


----------



## muleman RIP

Where is Big Al when we need him to correct some spelling and grammar? And just to keep things on topic Herman Cain is a very articulate speaker without a teleprompter!


----------



## pirate_girl

!!!!!


----------



## RedRocker

Here's a quote I was looking for to put in my earlier post. I believe he said this around 1901, it illustrates that nothing has changed, only the players.

 There is another class of coloured people who make a business of keeping  the troubles, the wrongs, and the hardships of the Negro race before  the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of  their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising  their wrongs — partly because they want sympathy and partly because it  pays. Some of these people do not want the Negro to lose his grievances,  because they do do not want to lose their jobs. 
-*Booker T Washington*


----------



## mak2

That could have been written today about Jackson and others.


----------



## RedRocker

mak2 said:


> That could have been written today about Jackson and others.



Yep, there's big money in slavery, especially if the slaves don't recognize the slave masters for what they are or who they are.


----------



## Wart

*explain Herman Cain?*

Could be token.

Could be pandering.

Could be he has the jing to get his ass on the stage.

:shrug:



mak2 said:


> That could have been written today about Jackson and others.



Problem with Jackson, Sharpton and others is people use Jackson, Sharpton and others bloviation and hyperbole to paint all racial problems with the same broad brush, the paint used being self serving pap.

When Jackson, Sharpton and others start spewing their self serving rhetoric I wish they would STFU and stick with the real concerns. And there are real concerns.

Then I realize Jackson, Sharpton and others are just doing what so many others do, the Liberals, the Conservatives and the Right Wingers, pick your group.

Their just playing to their base.

Different names, faces, skin colors, it's all shit sandwiches from different assholes.


----------



## SShepherd

Wart said:


> *explain Herman Cain?*
> 
> Could be token.
> 
> Could be pandering.
> 
> Could be he has the jing to get his ass on the stage.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with Jackson, Sharpton and others is people use Jackson, Sharpton and others bloviation and hyperbole to paint all racial problems with the same broad brush, the paint used being self serving pap.
> 
> When Jackson, Sharpton and others start spewing their self serving rhetoric I wish they would STFU and stick with the real concerns. And there are real concerns.
> 
> Then I realize Jackson, Sharpton and others are just doing what so many others do, the Liberals, the Conservatives and the Right Wingers, pick your group.
> 
> Their just playing to their base.
> 
> Different names, faces, skin colors, it's all shit sandwiches from different assholes.


 not trying to be rude....but whats your point ?

Cain is just a token black man running as a republican?...thats a bit racist.

there's a big difference from pandering to you base and sowing the seeds of racism, unless you're giving a speach to the kkk or black panthers.

if you're saying your sick of the whole politicalshebang and it's nonstop BS--- I agree


----------



## Wart

RedRocker said:


> Yep, there's big money in slavery, especially if the slaves don't recognize the slave masters for what they are or who they are.




While the Civil War was ostensibly about abolishment of slavery it was really about keeping the Union intact.

Whats interesting about the Civil War and the ... ahem ... eradication ... ahem ... of "slavery" the slave states were looking or needing a way to decrease the slave population or eliminate the slave population.

It was the dawning of the age of steam power, land owners saw where they would soon be able to get along with a technician, known today as a stationary engineer, a foreman and 5 workers in stead of their 100 slaves who they had to feed, clothe, house, and provide health care for (such as it was). It was only a matter of time before the landowners were awash in an uneducated and unemployed workforce that the landowner would have been responsible for creating.

The economic model had changed, or was in the process of changing, from the plantation owner owning their workforce and being responsible for that work forces upkeep in toto, and employing a workforce, paying them as little as they could get away with, and making those persons in the workforce responsible for their own maintenance.

In a way the freeing of the slaves helped in a new social class of slaves that would become known as 'middle America".


----------



## Wart

SShepherd said:


> not trying to be rude....but whats your point ?
> 
> Cain is just a token black man running as a republican?...thats a bit racist.



Yes, it would be racist if the reason Cain is allowed on stage is so the powers that be could point to him and say, See, We're not Racist, We have a black man on stage!!"

Cynicism does not diminish the validity of the observation if the observation is true.

Not to say my observation true, it was offered as a possible explanation of Cain. 

I guess the confusion is my fault as I ended my possible explanations for Cain being included, or at least allowed on the stage,  with a '.' and not a '?'.



> there's a big difference from pandering to you base and sowing the seeds of racism, unless you're giving a speach to the kkk or black panthers.



I didn't write "pandering to the base".

Pandering (?) in reference to Cain. As in Pandering or attempting to attract the Black vote. Once again my fault, I thought it would be understood that Pandering would be understood in this manner.

To the base in reference to Jackson, Sharpton and others. Playing to the base keeps many well fed. Maddow, Limpy, ... Sarah ... Sarahs getting a cross country bus tour paid for by the base she plays to.




> if you're saying your sick of the whole politicalshebang and it's nonstop BS--- I agree



I'm not sick of politics.

I'm sick of political polarization and the stupidity it encourages.

That's as nice as I can put it.

I am no more enamored with those who let Olberman do their thinking for them than I am of those who allow Hannity do their thinking for them.


----------



## SShepherd

Wart said:


> Yes, it would be racist if the reason Cain is allowed on stage is so the powers that be could point to him and say, See, We're not Racist, We have a black man on stage!!"
> 
> Cynicism does not diminish the validity of the observation if the observation is true.
> 
> Not to say my observation true, it was offered as a possible explanation of Cain.
> 
> I guess the confusion is my fault as I ended my possible explanations for Cain being included, or at least allowed on the stage, with a '.' and not a '?'.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't write "pandering to the base".
> 
> Pandering (?) in reference to Cain. As in Pandering or attempting to attract the Black vote. Once again my fault, I thought it would be understood that Pandering would be understood in this manner.
> 
> To the base in reference to Jackson, Sharpton and others. Playing to the base keeps many well fed. Maddow, Limpy, ... Sarah ... Sarahs getting a cross country bus tour paid for by the base she plays to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sick of politics.
> 
> I'm sick of political polarization and the stupidity it encourages.
> 
> That's as nice as I can put it.
> 
> I am no more enamored with those who let Olberman do their thinking for them than I am of those who allow Hannity do their thinking for them.


 
fair enough...thanks for the thoughtfull explination


----------



## RedRocker

I like Cain for several reasons, he's a straight shooter, not a career politician, approaches problems with a common sense attitude and has a track record for getting things done.
I don't give a rats ass what color he is, I want somebody that knows WTF they're doing and is CONSERVATIVE! I'm tired of the McCain's and Boehner's of the world and I don't care what color they are either. I also like Christie, Rubio, Bachman and Allen West, but only Bachman is running, maybe.


----------



## Wart

RedRocker said:


> I don't give a rats ass what color he is, I want somebody that knows WTF they're doing* and is CONSERVATIVE!* I'm tired of the McCain's and Boehner's of the world and I don't care what color they are either. I also like Christie, Rubio, Bachman and Allen West, but only Bachman is running, maybe.




When I read posts like the one above I get the impression the most important thing is being CONSERVATIVE.

Which makes me believe if Beelzebub rode an elephant thats where the vote would go.


----------



## jpr62902

Wart said:


> When I read posts like the one above I get the impression the most important thing is being CONSERVATIVE.
> 
> Which makes me believe if Beelzebub rode an elephant thats where the vote would go.


 
I think Red's meaning was conservative in spirit and method, not just in name.


----------



## SShepherd

just because you're a conservative DOES NOT mean you're a republican


----------



## RedRocker

Wart said:


> When I read posts like the one above I get the impression the most important thing is being CONSERVATIVE.
> 
> Which makes me believe if Beelzebub rode an elephant thats where the vote would go.



I've got a clue for you, Beelzebub could never fit my definition of 
conservative. On the other hand progressive liberals could probably
hang with the B man. And yes, conservative is the most important
criteria, unfortunately too many repubs don't fill the bill either.


----------



## RedRocker

I'm beginning to feel like Dr. Scholl.


----------



## Melensdad

RedRocker said:


> I've got a clue for you, Beelzebub could never fit my definition of
> conservative. On the other hand progressive liberals could probably
> hang with the B man. And yes, conservative is the most important
> criteria, unfortunately too many repubs don't fill the bill either.



Great point.  Its not a matter of a politician calling himself a conservative, he has to prove it with his votes.  The whole concept of RINO came about because true conservatives have 'outed' the fakes.  So Wart's concept of Beelzebub riding an elephant and getting votes is nothing short of silly and absurd.  On the other hand the liberals seem to embrace all sorts of deviant behavior and thought.


----------



## SShepherd

Melensdad said:


> Great point. Its not a matter of a politician calling himself a conservative, he has to prove it with his votes. The whole concept of RINO came about because true conservatives have 'outed' the fakes. So Wart's concept of Beelzebub riding an elephant and getting votes is nothing short of silly and absurd. On the other hand the liberals seem to embrace all sorts of deviant behavior and thought.


 
 I think it's because the liberals feel, "oh, look..he(the polotician) is one of us" when they get embroiled in some scandal or controvercy- 

I'd rather wish we could have a polotician that's the cream of the crop, one that is of the highest virtue and hold the morals and values of this country in reverence.


----------

